

Blerp Aims To Turn The Web Into One Big Forum - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/13/blerp-aims-to-turn-the-web-into-one-big-forum/

======
ErrantX
I cant help thinking "cool idea, awful name".

Seriously: it has connotations of throwing up on the page (which I guess is
what it lets you do, but isnt exactly the nicest metaphor :))

I also cant help thinking that it might well result in "too many users".
Forums stay manageable (in terms of the amount of data you have to assimilate
/ the number of "posts") because the user base is fairly small. Imagine a
forum with a million users - and with a fairly small semi-fixed number of
threads (static web pages Im thinking here more than blogs etc. where it
_could_ work well). The noise is going to be epic and the potential of
trolling insane... It isnt clear how they plan to handle that.

